# How much do you spend per month of food?



## aubrey90 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a single guy who moved her not too long ago. I have my own apartment wich only has a a stove and I have a microwave. I never use neither of them.

I spend about 3000 AED per month on food. 100 AED per day. I eat from all the usual places we all see on a daily basis.


Is that too much money? I would love to hear some of your perspectives.

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Up to 200 a week for groceries and another 200-300 a week eating out, covering one takeaway with leftovers and one meal out at a midrange restaurant with friends. Typical week is probably around 400 spent on food altogether. So 1600-2000 a month.





aubrey90 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a single guy who moved her not too long ago. I have my own apartment wich only has a a stove and I have a microwave. I never use neither of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Two of us - about 3,500 per month. I make my own lunch for work but that sum doesn't include eating out which doesn't happen too often tbh - maybe once or twice a month and then only with Entertainer vouchers


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Two of us, 2,000 max not including the bar bills.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

for one person eating out AED 1,500+

I rarely cook


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

Single. Delivery 10% and eating out 90%. Mostly cafes but a few restaurants. 3-4K AED per month


----------



## Stef.an (Feb 15, 2017)

For a single person, 1k AED for a month including going out to the restos, fast-foods, etc.


----------



## sarahjane9595 (Mar 26, 2017)

1500


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

We are a family of 4. We spend about 5K monthly on food. 2k Monthly out of those is on Brunches. The rest eating at home. At least we order food twice a week.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Family of 2. 

About 4 - 5K aed monthly food bill. Including cooking a full meal & drinks once a week drinks for 18pac extended family; and eating out 2 evenings per week the 2 of us (with entertainer support)


----------



## megatron34 (Apr 5, 2017)

Family of 4 - how much should we assume in groceries and other household stuff per month? Also, assuming we eat out twice a week. Thanks.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

How long is a piece of string?

There are families who manage to spend no more than 500 a month and families that spend 5,000 a month.

Entirely comes down to diet, lifestyle, supermarket preference and restaurant preference and whether alcohol is included in eating out. 

If you were to ask me what the typical western expat family of four spends on groceries with one cheap meal out and one midrange meal out per week, I'd say between 4-5,000 a month.



megatron34 said:


> Family of 4 - how much should we assume in groceries and other household stuff per month? Also, assuming we eat out twice a week. Thanks.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Single guy.

One trip a week to Spinneys and/or Geant - 400
Lunch at work, 5 times a week - 250
Outside dinner, 1 time a week - 200
Delivery, usually 2 meals worth a week - 120

Total weekly - 970
Total Monthly - 3880

I shop at Spinneys and Geant for mostly meat, fruit and veggies, eat soup, salad and sandwiches with an occasional steak or pork chop in the evening, protean shake for breakfast. I made jambalaya this weekend that will last several meals. 

Don't ask about the bar bill.


----------

